# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή καρδερίνας στη φύση με φωτογραφίες

## οδυσσέας

επειδη πρεπει να αδιασω τον σκληρο δισκο γιατι γεμισε βαζω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες εδω και σιγα σιγα θα τις μεταφερω στο θεμα  Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature 
εννοειτε οτι οποιος γνωριζει καποιο απο τα φυτα περνει την φωτογραφια και την βαζει με την ονομασια στο παραπανω θεμα.
 λειχηνες
ταραξακος
 ταραξακο

 ταραξακο




αγριοσιναπο ή ελαιοκραμβη




   πλατανι

----------


## οδυσσέας

*Επιγενες*

 * ?*

 ιλεξ  

κυδωνια?
 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

knautia arvensis

  κενταυρια 

  cirsium arvensis

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 senecium jacobea

 *?*

 μαλλον ζωχος

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

ζωχος
  ζωχος

----------


## οδυσσέας

μαλλον cirsium arvense

 *?*

 και παλι cirsium arvense

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

  κενταυρια

και το επομενο πανω σε oenothera biennis και οχι πανω στο κιτρινο φυτο

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

φραξος

----------


## οδυσσέας

κιρσιο

 ασκολυμπρος

*
 ?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?* 

 AXΙΛΛΕΑ

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

σενεκιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΚΡΑΤΑΙΓΟΣ  

  ΚΡΑΤΑΙΓΟΣ

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*  



 *?*

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

σε σπορους salicornia

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΙΛΕΞ

----------


## οδυσσέας

σκληθρα

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΚΙΡΣΙΟ (CIRSIUM VULGARE )

----------


## οδυσσέας

*? *  

*?* 

   KAΡΔΟΣ ΠΥΚΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΑΡΚΤΙΟ 

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΑΝΗΘΟΣ

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτο δεν ξερω αν το τρωνε
*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

CIRSIUM ARVENSE

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

*?*

  KOYKOYNAΡΙ

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΕΧΙΝΑΚΙΑ; 

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΣΕσενεκιο
ΣΕΝΕΚΙΟ

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΑΓΡΙΟΣΙΝΑΠΟ ή ΕΛΑΙΟΚΡΑΜΒΗ

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΛΟΥΒΟΥΔΙΑ 

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*  ?* 

Centaurea cyanus

----------


## jk21

τι εχεις ανεβασει βρε εδω; για να ψαχνουμε κανενα μηνα!!!

παντως αυτο πρεπει να ειναι αχιλλεα

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχω και αλλες πολλες θα τις βαλω σιγα σιγα. γι'αυτο τις εβαλα εδω να τις βρισκουμε ευκολα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

σκληθρο  

 πευκο

----------


## οδυσσέας

*  ? * 

  κιρσιο μαλλον creticum

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

μαλλον στην κενταυρια βρισκεται 

*?*

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

κιρσιο arvensis
 επισης  
*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*
*?*
γαλατσιδα

----------


## οδυσσέας

cosmos

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 *crepis vesicaria (λεκανιδα )*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?* 
*? * 
  cirsium arvensis

----------


## οδυσσέας

*? * 

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

αγγιναρα*?* 

 κιρσιο

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

----------


## jk21

παντως αυτο που ειχες ανεβασει ,θα χουμε την απορια αν ειναι  σιναπι ,αγριοσιναπο (βρουβα ) ,brassica rapa (rubsen γογγυλοσπορος ) ή brassica napus (μαυρο rubsen ,το πιο μεγαλο καπως σπορακι .. ελαιοκραμβη ) 

απο την πυκνοτητα των φυτων παντως ή αγριοσιναπο ειναι ή ελαιοκραμβη

----------


## οδυσσέας

αστηρ*?* 

 *?*

  κιρσιο arvensis

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

κενταυρια

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*
μαλλον κενταυρια  

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ραδικι

----------


## οδυσσέας

κιρσιο

ταραξακο

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

κιρσιο 

κιρσιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

αγριοκερασια

----------


## οδυσσέας

κιρσιο 

*?*

ΚΙΡΣΙΟ

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

δειτε πως εχει γυρισει το κεφαλι
ΚΙΡΣΙΟ

ΑΓΚΑΘΙ ΜΑΡΙΑΣ

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

ΗΛΙΑΝΘΟς

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΙΑ

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΕΙΔΟς ΚΙΡΣΙΟΥ*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΤΑΡΑΞΑΚΟ

ΡΑΔΙΚΙ

ΚΙΡΣΙΟ

----------


## οδυσσέας

ΚΙΡΣΙΟ

ΚΙΡΣΙΟ

----------


## jk21

τι εχεις κατεβασει βρε ΚΩΣΤΑ .... χιλια ευχαριστω απο ολους μας δεν φτανουν !

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

*?
*

  ραδικι

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειδος κιρσιου  *?*

 ειδος κιρσιου ? 


αγκαθι μαριας

----------


## γιαννης χ

σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ το ομορφοτερο πουλι για εμενα τουλαχιστον.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αγριομαρουλο

----------


## οδυσσέας

κιρσιο oleracium

 ανηθος

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ζωχος

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

κουκουναρι 

 κιρσιο arvense

 μαλλον το ιδιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

σαμπουκο

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλθαια

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

βλεπω να υπαρχει σενεκιο τριγυρω ... 

  σκληθρα

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 cirsium arvense

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

το αγκαθι αγνωστο ,το αλλο αγριομαρουλο 

 κουκουναρι

----------


## οδυσσέας

μαλλλον ξερο κιρσιο arvense σε ολες

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 κουκουναρι 

 μαλλον κιρσιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

  ταραξακο ;

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 *?*

----------


## jk21

SAMBUCUS (ΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΟΣ )


  ΑΛΘΑΙΑ  (ΔΕΝΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΧΑ - ALTHAIA )  ;

----------


## οδυσσέας

κυπαρισσι ,αλλα τι τρωει;

----------


## jk21

AKONIZIA 


    Kοιταξτε και τα φυλλα

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη τις φωτογραφιες με τις ονομασιες βαλτες στο θεμα που πρεπει να ειναι Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature και μετα εδω Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση

----------


## οδυσσέας

> τι εχεις κατεβασει βρε ΚΩΣΤΑ .... χιλια ευχαριστω απο ολους μας δεν φτανουν !


τα ευχαριστω δεν κανουν τιποτα... :Rolleye0012: 
εγω καρδερινες θελω να βγαινουν στα κλουβια ολων των παιδιων που τους αρεσουν τα γαρδελια. 
αυτα ειναι η χαρα μου και η παρηγορια μου.

----------


## jk21

θα μπουν και στις δυο μεριες  Κωστα ! αυριο μαλλον 

αργα ή γρηγορα θα γινει και το αλλο που ονειρευεσαι !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ το ομορφοτερο πουλι για εμενα τουλαχιστον.


και για εμενα και για πολλους ειναι και το ποιο ομορφο και το καλυτερο πουλι φωνης.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αρκτιο

αρκτιο
αρκτιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 αρκτιο ή κιρσιο (arvense ) ξερο 

 το ιδιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

crepis *?*

*?*

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ασκολυμπρος

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειδος κιρσιου (μαλλον vulgare )

----------


## οδυσσέας

μαλλον κιρσιο 





λουβουδια

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

κιρσιο olearaceum ή arvense 

 *?*

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ραδικι

----------


## οδυσσέας

cirsium oleraceum πανω 

cirsium αλλα αγνωστο ειδος κατω  ... *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

   crepis *?*

κιρσιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

ασκολυμπρος 
 ζωχος 



ταραξακο

----------


## οδυσσέας

αρκτιο πανω ,ηλιανθος κατω

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

 ηλιανθος 

  καρθαμο lanatus ή ασκολυμπρος ; *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν και διπλα ειναι μαραθος ,τρωει ηλιοσπορο  

*?* 

 αρκτιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

*?*

*?* 

 ασκολυμπρος

----------


## οδυσσέας

ασκολυμπρος 

 ασκολυμπρος

----------


## οδυσσέας

αγριομαρουλο



ζωχος πανω και κατω

----------


## οδυσσέας

βασιλικος


 crepis ή senecium jacobea 

 cirsium arvense

----------


## οδυσσέας

πλατανος

----------


## οδυσσέας

senecio jacobea

----------


## οδυσσέας

senecio jacobea  

*?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

αγκαθι μαριας 

 ασκολυμπρος 

 *?*

----------


## οδυσσέας

cirsium oleraceum 

κουκουναρι

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

αυτο μοιαζει με ονοπορδο στο ανθος ,αλλα στον κορμο και φυλλα δειχνει αλλο ειδος 






Ανδρεα (σητειανε )  διευκρινηση ... για πες μου τα λεω καλα ή ξανακανω λαθος; 

στην πρωτη που δεν εχει ο κορμος πολλα αγκαθια ,πρεπει να ειναι cathamus lanatus; 



αυτο ειναι  ασκολυμπρος ; ή πυκνομο στη 2η φωτο;

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

ωωωωπ σημερα εχει νεο πραμα φρεσκο και ενδιαφερον ... τα λεμε αργοτερα !

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!!! Κωστα...τι μου θυμησες ρε φιλε με ΟΛΕΣ τις φωτο που ειδα!!! 
*

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

αραγε στην πιο πανω φωτο εχει τσιμπησει κατι απο τον ασφοδελο;

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε. στα φυτα που δεν υπαρχει μαρτυρια η αλλες φωτο που να δειχνουν οτι τρωει, ας τα αφησουμε μεχρι να ειμαστε σιγουροι.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Gardelius

*Πανέμορφα!!!!! πραγματικά......*

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

σε αυτη τρωει? η εχει υλικο για την φωλια?

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να εχει και στημονες απο το φυτο ,αλλα εχει και << κλεφτη>> απο καποιο αλλο .Μαλλον υλικο μαζευει ,αλλα τρωνε στημονες με γυρη σιγουρα

----------


## Gardelius

*οδυσσέας.......*

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

LIKE!!

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

λεβαντα

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## karakonstantakis

*





Cichorium intybus 

Το γνωστό μας Πικροράδικο με τα άνθη του να παντρεύουν τις αποχρώσεις του μπλε και του μοβ !!! 

Βρήκα μια τοπιά σήμερα τίγκα με δαύτο και αρκετά μεγάλο κοντά στο 1 μέτρο ύψος !!! 

Αύριο κλάδεμα..... 


*

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

:winky:  !!!!!

----------


## jk21

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cichorium intybus 
> 
> Το γνωστό μας Πικροράδικο με τα άνθη του να παντρεύουν τις αποχρώσεις του μπλε και του μοβ !!! 
> ...


μηπως ειναι νωρις για μαζεμα; νομιζω ειναι νωρις για σπορο ακομα ... εχει εκει σποριασμενα ;

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## teo24

10 μερες ημουνα στα Φιλιατρα στο πατρικο του πεθερου μου και δεν μπηκα στον κοπο να μαζεψω τιποτα,5 στρεματα ηταν γεματα με τα παρακατω και αγριοζοχους.Το τι καρδερινες ακουσα δεν περιγραφετε.1 καταφερα να δω στα κλεφτα αλλα με το κινητο δεν καταφερα να βγαλω καμια.Επειξα ομως στα πουλια,γκιωνηδες,συκοφαγου  ς,μαυροτσιροβακους,κουρουν  ες κι αλλο ενα που εκανε καθε ξημερωματα μια φωνη σαν να κλαει.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο ειναι μαλλον cirsium arvense , τα πιο κατω καποια cirsium creticum ή  cirsium syriaca και το τελευταιο με μπερδευει με τον χοντρο κορμο

----------


## οδυσσέας

μελιγκρα

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## antonispahn

> 


Αυτα δινω τωρα που δεν βρισκω ταραξακο

----------


## jk21

ειδος ζωχου

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Gardelius

> 





> 





> 


Σαν της " φ ύ σ ης " ............. *π ο υ θ ε ν α !  ! ! ! ! ! !*

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Αφιερωμενο σε αυτον μας στεναχωρει με την απουσια του και που  εγραψε: "_ ...σου εχω πει (οχι μονο εσυ αλλα και ολα τα παιδια) να βαζεις  οτι βρισκεις ..._"

http://www.arkive.org/goldfinch/card...html#slideshow

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σενεκιο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι καλεντουλα .δεν δειχνει να το τρωνε αλλα ολα πιθανα 




αυτο μοιαζει με αρνικα 




αλλα εχει σκουρο κεντρικο τμημα ενω η αρνικα ανοιχτοχρωμο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχω την εντυπωση πως σε αυτη που ειναι στον κορμο οτι τρωνε εντομα μεσα στις σχισμες του φλοιου. οπως και σε αυτη.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ισως τρωει ιχνοστοιχεια.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχω την εντυπωση πως σε αυτη τη φωτο εχει ηλιοσπορο στο στομα. αν εχουμε μαρτυρια για το φυτο που καθεται τοτε ας την βαλουμε στο αλλο θεμα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

εδω εχουμε καινουργιο φυτο σιγουρα 



ειναι καποιο που το βλεπω σε καποιο μερος ,κοντα σε scabiosa αλλα δεν ξερω πως το λενε

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

αυτο παλι δεν το εχουμε ξαναδει



τα φυλλα θυμιζουν λιγο κιρσιο λιγο πυκνομο αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο πυκνα

----------


## teo24

εδω και σε πιο κοντινες στο παραπανω φυτο....

*AVES Y ESTRELLAS: Jilguero (Carduelis carduelis)*

----------


## jk21

εδω αναφερεται ως κιρσιο cirsium vulgare και με φωτο με πυκνο φυλλωμα .Προφανως τελικα μαλλον κιρσιο ειναι 

http://keys.lucidcentral.org/keys/v3...r_Thistle).htm

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

το τελευταιο δεν το εχουμε δει ποτε  ... φυλλα μαλλον τσιμπα ,αλλα ποιο ειναι το φυτο;

----------


## johnrider

Μηπως το κανει για να παρει νερο απο τα φυλλα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

νομιζω ειναι καποιο ειδος ακακιας.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

αυτο δεν υπαρχει στη λιστα .Καποτε το ειχαμε δει νομιζω ξανα με κιτρινο ανθακι




και αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι dacuus carota (αγριοκαροτο ) ή μαραθος  ή ανηθος ή γλυκανισος .Το πρωτο μαλλον οχι γιατι τα κλωναρακια στο ανθος ειναι πιο καμπυλωτα

----------


## johnrider



----------


## jk21

μαλλον arctium lappa ( burdock )

----------


## johnrider



----------


## jk21

Σκληθρα ! alnus glutinosa  

να βρισκαμε σπορο .... απο τα πιο αγαπημενα της καρδερινας το χειμωνα ( οπου το  βρισκει )

----------


## jk21

Λαθος !!!!!

λευκα ειναι !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτο το ψαχνουμε ειναι απο το βιντεο του Θοδωρη

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## legendguards

Σουμακ ι




Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature  ποστ 1516

*


η τοτε μαρτυρια και φωτογραφια  ηταν του ιδιου Αντωνη που πια ειναι ενεργος στην παρεα μας  !!!! 

Αντωνη κανονισε να βγαλεις και με τα πουλακια πανω και ας μην πετυχεις σε γαρδελια

----------


## legendguards

θα προσπαθησω , αλλα λιγακι δυσκολο γιατι ειναι γυρω στην μιση ωρα δρομο με το αυτοκινητο , δεν ειναι κοντα μου

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

αυτο λαπατο (sorrel - rymex acetosa  ) πρεπει να ειναι ε;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εται νομιζω.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σενεκιο ιακωβαιο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

και ελεγα που τα χω δει ,που τα χω δει   :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels

πίνουμε νεράκι !  :Love0033:  :Character0053:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

φοβερες μασκες τα δυο τελευταια :Happy0159:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η προ τελευταία όταν την είδα σε σκέφτηκα ειλικρινά ! Λέω πρέπει να τον ρωτήσω , είναι σε περίοδο  πτερορροια έτσι το πορτοκαλί-κόκκινο ή τώρα βάφεται ; ή γενικά έχει διχρωμία ;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το ποιο πιθανον να ειναι ενηλικο σε πτεροροια.

----------


## teo24



----------


## jk21

> επειδη πρεπει να αδιασω τον σκληρο δισκο γιατι γεμισε *βαζω* αυτες τις φωτογραφιες εδω και σιγα σιγα θα τις μεταφερω στο θεμα  Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature



..............

----------


## teo24

:Fighting0092:  σε μενα παει το παραπανω????Εβαλα κι εγω καμια να τον βοηθησω στο αδειασμα. :Anim 26:

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Sign0007:  δε το είχα δει !  
Άρα να βάζουμε στο αλλο θέμα φωτογραφίες ; 
 :Sign0007:

----------


## jk21

ουτε με τις πρωτες δημοσιευσεις ,ουτε και με τις δευτερες υπαρχει θεμα ,για αυτο και δεν μετεφερα τις φωτο ,απλα αν δεν υπηρχε η διευκρινιση , μαλλον συντομα θα ειχαμε δυο θεματα με τον ιδιο θεμα με αναποφευκτο το οποιο μπερδεμα  . Το συγκεκριμενο ειχε γινει με συγκεκριμενο σκοπο και με τον Κωστα να συνεχιζει να το εμπλουτιζει συχνοτατα , παντα κρατα το σκοπο του

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

πως μου ξεφυγε αυτο; τωρα το ειδα 

πολυ καλη φωτο για να δουμε τον ημιωριμο σπορο ταραξακου με μεγαλη ευκρινεια !!!

----------


## kaper

Ποιος ξέρει να μου πει τι λουλουδι ειναι αυτο εχω δει καρδερινες να το τρωνε και το βρισκω σχεδον παντου


Δεν ξερω αν ποσταρα στο σωστο θεμα αλλα δεν μ ταιριαζε αλλου


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Ταραξάκο το πιο πιθανό. Έχουν μυτερά φύλλα?

Κοίτα λιγο πόστ του Δημήτρη στο θέμα:*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

*#154 #158και#152*

----------


## kaper

Χρυσα μου και μενα σαν ταραξακος και εχει το ιδιο μπουμπούκι αλλα μπορει να ειναι καποιο συγκενικο ειδος πιθανα...
Ναι τα φυλλα ειναι μυτερα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πρωτη φορα εχω δει τοσο πυκνο ζωχο !!! sonchus oleraceus

----------


## kaper

Απο Ελασσόνα Δημητρη ειναι η φωτογραφία...να μασω καμια σακουλα να κατεβασω παραγγελια για Αθήνα;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δωσε εσυ και εχω ταραξακο βρε εγω διπλα !

----------

